# MS Windows important security update



## SlHarder (Jul 7, 2021)

Microsoft issues emergency Windows patch to fix critical ‘PrintNightmare’ vulnerability


Microsoft has rated this as a critical issue.




www.theverge.com


----------



## SlHarder (Jul 7, 2021)

I installed the update. You download and then restart. During the restart, before powering off, the PC takes multiple minutes to do what appears to be a scan of the hard drives, for malware? So restart takes a lot longer than after a normal update, you sit at the generic "don't turn off your PC" window for a while. FWIW.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 7, 2021)

SlHarder said:


> I installed the update. You download and then restart. During the restart, before powering off, the PC takes multiple minutes to do what appears to be a scan of the hard drives, for malware? So restart takes a lot longer than after a normal update. FWIW.


Appreciate the warning on the update time.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 7, 2021)

Good to be aware. 
On Insider Preview - Win11Pro and always do turn-on + multiple daily Security Update checks. Couple today, but nothing to indicate 'Printnightmare' relevance. Assuming this has been included. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## philthevoid (Jul 8, 2021)

The update process went quickly for me, like any other minor update.

Though I wouldn't jump on it anyway as it seems it doesn't really fix anything.









Researcher bypasses Microsoft's latest patch for PrintNightmare exploit (MS issues clarification)


Update (9 July): With questions hanging around the effectiveness of Microsoft's latest out-of-band patch for PrintNightmare, the company has posted a clarified guidance on the issue following...




www.techspot.com


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jul 8, 2021)

Did the update. No issues.


----------



## bill5 (Jul 16, 2021)

SlHarder said:


> you sit at the generic "don't turn off your PC" window for a while. FWIW.


That's different from any other MS patch job how? 




philthevoid said:


> it seems it doesn't really fix anything.


And again.


----------

